# progress critique plz, first grow



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

Just want a general idea of how I'm doing the first two pics of my greenies is a 6.5 weeks old. I am aware that the first pics have not so ideal soil.

The pics to follow is a 4.5 week old. 

View attachment WP_20150530_13_31_32_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150530_13_36_59_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

You need to get that plant in some soil that is made for marijuana. That is way too little to be that old.  Hurry get it in some Fox farm ocean forest, or Fox Farm Happy Frong.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

They should be a lot bigger at 6 weeks......... what are you feeding...... what kind of light are you using........ tell us about your soil.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

This is me other 4.5 weeks. 

View attachment WP_20150530_13_37_50_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

just another pic of 4.5 weeks old plant. 

View attachment WP_20150530_13_32_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (May 31, 2015)

That soil is better but you should be feeding them weeks ago imo. You could be getting a lot more out of her.

This plant is 5 weeks old.
View attachment 20150529_090558.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

I know, I know rose bud  the first one is the same plant I couldn't bare to part with I wanted to wait a little bit because I had just repotted it, so I didn't want to stress it too much.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

I have been feeding them think i should be feeding them more I do just water every third water. Or maybe a different plant food? I'm using all purpose miracle grow right now but I do 2/3 the strength.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

lack of Phosphorous causes stunted growth


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

Alright I'm convinced I'm starting from scratch lets say I have 80 bucks right now for soil and plant food what should I go out and get as specific as possible please. I REALLY WANT TO DO THIS. IM DETERMINED.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Alright I'm convinced I'm starting from scratch lets say I have 80 bucks right now for soil and plant food what should I go out and get as specific as possible please. I REALLY WANT TO DO THIS. IM DETERMINED.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Hyd...116?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e4063f4

better.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Hyd...098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec43c0f92


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

Okay so that's food right? Grower13?  What about soil? Sorry for seeming needy. Lol


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Hyd...327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8665c3f

as far as soil goes....... you need to look around where you live and see what's available......... make a list....... then decide with some input from the peeps here at MP.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

what kind of lights are you using....... without proper lighting mj plants do not do well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

Fox Farm Ocean Forest. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/FoxFarm-FX14053-12-Quart-Organic-Potting/dp/B001I49Q98/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1433102205&sr=8-3&keywords=fox+farm[/ame]


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Rosebud I think you may have told me that before our someone. And thank you also Grower13 for the food link.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Alright I'm convinced I'm starting from scratch lets say I have 80 bucks right now for soil and plant food what should I go out and get as specific as possible please. I REALLY WANT TO DO THIS. IM DETERMINED.


 
I am not buying General Hydroponics products anymore.  General Hydroponics has sold out to Scott's--Monsanto's biatch.  Monsanto is raping and poisoning the earth.  I do not buy any Miracle Grow, Scott's, or Monsanto products if at all possible.  Jungle Juice has the same formula and is often cheaper.  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Nutrients-Jungle-Juice-Bloom/dp/B008CQ92M6[/ame]

I would take Rosebud's advice on the soil.

They are going to have a very hard time as they got a hard start in life.  What I have found is that when they lack behind at first, they do their entire lives, i.e. they never get robust and yield less than other plants given a good start in life.  Starting over may be the way to go.

However before we have you going out and spending money on food and nutes, maybe we should be talking about your entire grow  I suspect that we have other things than just food issues going on that have affected their growth, they are just so small for their age.

Tell us about your space--size and kind of lights, ventilation, temperatures, humidity, and where the seeds came from.  Everything you can think of.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 1, 2015)

Well hemp goddess I'm convinced its the seed at this point its a regular old bag seed middies. I now know alot of flaws in this and I think I'm done being stubborn and thinking I can make them what they are just not. I have been looking at some feminized seeds I think would make things a little more productive. I do very well to keep he closet between 76 and 83 degrees. I do have about 800 lumens short have what I've read they should have using cfl,s right now. I have a small fan recycling air out and in of the closet the one on the bottom goes in and the one up higher takes air back out into my bedroom. Uh humidity in not exactly sure but I try to keep it a bit dryer. Good or bad? I'm still looking around for a humidity reader..... Anything else?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 1, 2015)

Prefer 70 percent humidity to start then start lowering it slowly from flip to harvest.  I would keep RH above 30 till end of flower last few weeks keep it dry as possible without any sudden changes throughout its life.  That's most ideal.  You do not want temp swings that get flowers wet.  General rule of thumb don't worry to much about RH I would say if your between 30 and 60 your fine.  Just going on what I've read so far.


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 1, 2015)

Earth Juice nutes in my opinion. Sugar Peak line


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2015)

Conversely, I do not believe that it is the seed.  If an old seed pops, it is viable and there is no reason to not expect it to grow well with the right environment.  If it is mids, the bud will not be as potent, but that should not affect the size of the plant.

Humidity is not as important as a lot of other things.  Cannabis can tolerate a wide range.

How big is your space?  How many lights do you have in there?  What kind are they?  What size are they?  We will talk about your ventilation a bit more after we talk about lights.

Your desire to succeed is good.  It is important as this is a time consuming, long project.  We would just like to get you on the right foot and growing some great stuff.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Conversely, I do not believe that it is the seed. If an old seed pops, it is viable and there is no reason to not expect it to grow well with the right environment. If it is mids, the bud will not be as potent, but that should not affect the size of the plant.
> 
> Humidity is not as important as a lot of other things. Cannabis can tolerate a wide range.
> 
> ...


 


1 fluorescent grow light 2 cfl light producing 1600 lumens each took me a while to find those


----------

